# Paraguard and Cycle Length



## Teetina (Jan 18, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here has noticed any differences in their normal cycle length or luteal phase after having a Paraguard IUD fitted or removed.

From the time I got my period I was always a very regular 35 days. Many years later when I went on the Pill it was of course was forced to the standard 28 days. I got tired of the side effects of that method and I switched to an IUD for four years. I expected my cycle to go back to its original 35 days but I was surprised that it actually changed to 25-26 days instead. I chalked that up to being older and didn't think too much more about it.

I got my IUD removed this month and so far my cycle seems to be longer again, I'm already up to 31 days and my luteal phase is longer. I know its my first cycle and its bound to be wonky anyway, but it just got me thinking.

So has anyone experienced cycle length changes when switching forms of birth control?


----------



## Tulpen88 (Nov 12, 2009)

I am really glad to see this post! I also noticed that my cycle shortened while I had my Paraguard IUD. It dropped to something like 25 days at first, and I just had a 22 day cycle. I had the IUD taken out on Friday and I hope if I don't get pregnant right away that my cycles will at least return to a normal length.


----------

